# Wanderwege Planung und Zuständigkeit



## lumpii (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo wisst ihr wie so die zuständigkeiten im Taunus sind.
Wer plant die Wanderwege. Routen Beschilderung.
Da gibts so was wie den Taunusclub was macht der? Gibt ja so eine Route die von dem Festgelegt ist.
Oder machen daß die Behörden.
Gibts gar so eine art Tourismusverband der sich da engagiert. Wohl eher nicht bei so vielen Touristen


----------



## Lupo (14. Februar 2007)

lumpii schrieb:


> Hallo wisst ihr wie so die zuständigkeiten im Taunus sind.....



einfach mal googlen : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taunusklub

aber wen juckts willste wandern gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lumpii (14. Februar 2007)

also mich juckts und gegoogelt habe ich auch schon. danke mal wieder für so ein sinnvolles kommentar.


----------



## Hopi (15. Februar 2007)

ruf beim Landratsamt in Bad Homburg an die können dir sagen wer dafür zuständig ist.


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

lumpii schrieb:


> Hallo wisst ihr wie so die zuständigkeiten im Taunus sind.
> Wer plant die Wanderwege. Routen Beschilderung.
> Da gibts so was wie den Taunusclub was macht der? Gibt ja so eine Route die von dem Festgelegt ist.
> Oder machen daß die Behörden.
> Gibts gar so eine art Tourismusverband der sich da engagiert. Wohl eher nicht bei so vielen Touristen



Der Taunusklub macht sowas, Tourismusverbände, Städte, Kreise, das Land Hessen und sogar der rmv. Wo Du Dich am besten hinwendest kommt dann auf Deine Intention an.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (16. Februar 2007)

Moin,

der Taunusklub betreut die Abschnitte der Fernwanderwege und einige Regionale. Da gibt es sogar offizielle Wanderwegbeauftragte! Diese Wege sind mit den geometrischen Formen gekennzeichnet (X, Raute, Balken etc.) und finden sich in den Wanderkarten.  Der Naturpark Hochtaunus kümmert sich um Rundwanderwege von Naturpark-Parkplätzen aus, üblicherweise gekennzeichnet mit Tiersymbolen (Eichörnchen, Wildschwein etc.). Einige Gemeinden haben eigene Rundwanderwege, die regelmäßig mit einer Kombination von Buchstaben und Zahlen gekennzeichnt sind. Die beiden letzteren Wegetypen finden sich eher selten in den Wanderkarten.

Ach übrigens: Ein System von Mtb-Wegen habe ich schon mehrfach beim Naturpark-Hochtaunus angeregt, der für so etwas Ansprechpartner wäre. Es wurde aber immer abgelehnt.


----------



## Moi (19. Februar 2007)

Gibt es auch jemand der Trails (Tracks) plant und dort auch für Passierbarkeit sorgt? Ich fände Trails nur für biker echt mal ne Initiative!


----------



## Yossarian (19. Februar 2007)

Moi schrieb:


> Gibt es auch jemand der Trails (Tracks) plant und dort auch für Passierbarkeit sorgt? Ich fände Trails nur für biker echt mal ne Initiative!



Selber machen!
Die Instandhaltung von Wanderwegen machen bei uns unbezahlte ehrenamtliche Albvereinsmitglieder. Viele davon nützen auch MTBer.
Daneben gibts auch reine MTB-Trails, die von Ortsansässigen meist ohne Vereinshintergrund betreut werden.


----------



## Moi (19. Februar 2007)

Leider ist es hier echt verboten überhaupt irgendetwas im Wald zu machen. Ich hab hier auch noch nie einen ehrenamtlichen Verein gesehen, der zum Beispiel Bäume wegräumt oder einen Weg macht. Bei denen liegt doch nur die reine Planung.


----------



## lumpii (20. Februar 2007)

und dann kommen noch die nordic walker und reiter und und und. tja und plötzlich sind da lauter trails, walking strecken, reitstrecken aber wo ist der wald?
sorry aber selbermachen nur mit absprache.
 dann können wirklich gute strecken und ein attraktives angebot der region entstehen.


----------



## Moi (20. Februar 2007)

am geilsten wäre es, wenn es irgendwo mal nen kleinen, hübschen north shore trail geben würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (20. Februar 2007)

Dieser Beitrag schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus... 

Unfassbar wie man so dämlich sein kann, eigentlich sollte die Untere NSB (in Person von Tilman) Dich gleich wegen Mitwisserschaft anzeigen!!!

Sorry, ich halte mich ja in der Regel bedeckt, aber öffentlich zu posten, daß man illegale Aktionen im Wald befürwortet, bzw. die Leute kennt, unglaublich...

Ich kann nur jedem Trailliebhaber die markierten Wege empfehlen, da gibts immer wieder Leckerbissen. Ich denke höchstens eine handvoll Personen hat tatsächlich alle markierten Wege im Taunus bereits abgeradelt. Ich finde jedes Jahr neue Schmankerl ohne irgendetwas "bauen" zu müssen, einfach an Markierungen halten, kombinieren und ausprobieren. Ja, es gibt sogar unmarkierte tolle Trails, welche legal befahrbar sind ohne Bäume zu fällen...


----------



## Moi (20. Februar 2007)

es ist nicht das Problem, dass es hier im Taunus zu wenige Trails gibt. Das Problem sind zum einen zu viele Passanten, die im Weg stehen, wenn man so richtig entspannt den Trail flowig runterknallen will. So nen richtiger Northshore wäre halt einfach richtig dick und würde ncoh mehr abwechslung bieten.

@ Yossarian: 
Hast du schon mal was von der DIMB gehört? Wegen Menschen wie dir, gibt es immer wieder Probleme mit Förstern und Umweltaktivisten. Danke schön


----------



## Frank (21. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das Posting solltest Du besser wieder löschen, es ist an Dummheit nicht zu überbieten!



Das muß er nicht mal selbst erledigen!


----------



## Maggo (21. Februar 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Das muß er nicht mal selbst erledigen!



danke dir, vielleicht sollte man überlegen den kompletten user lahmzulegen, am ende lesen noch mehr leute solchen stuss und setzen ihn in die tat um. schade für die leute die versuchen das image des mountainbikers in ein positiveres licht rücken. wenns nur genügend solcher halbstarken spinner gibt entsteht für den wiesbadener kurier und ähnlich orientierte gruppierungen ordentlich viel sprengstoff um auf uns einzudreschen


----------



## Frank (21. Februar 2007)

Moin, da gebe ich dir recht. Ist halt schade, das vereinzelte an Realitätsverlust leidende Leute solche Kommentare abgeben. Solange sie das da tun, wo man es noch ändern kann ...


----------



## darkdesigner (21. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nur nicht drauf eingehn. der kerl hat nach der geburt zu spät luft gekriegt. soll vorkommen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3459147&postcount=33



Der Link sagt wirklich alles...

Danke Frank, vielleicht hilft ihm und uns ja die "GI-Funktion"  
War so'n Tip vom Rob...  

Bis bald,
dd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (21. Februar 2007)

Nix zu danken, hab da mal etwas angestoßen. Mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (21. Februar 2007)

Guude,

ich probier's mal wieder zur Sache.

Wie oben schon geschrieben, bin ich seit Jahren am Naturpark Hochtaus mit einem Mtb-Wegenetz dran (das natürlich auch einen North-Shore- und Downhill-Part haben sollte). Und ich habe wirklich gute Kontakte da hin! Ggf. tut sich etwas im Rahmen der Neubesetzung des Geschäftsführer-Postens. Der neue Vorsitzende (= der neue Landrat des HG) ist ja auch eher von der jüngeren Politiker-Sorte und dem Vorhaben ggf. etwas aufgeschlossener. 
Wäre das nicht mal ein Ansatzpunkt für die DIMG IG Rhein-Taunus?


----------



## darkdesigner (22. Februar 2007)

Da wäre ich auf alle Fälle mit dabei, brauche eh nen Job nach meinem Studium  Zum Teil sehe ich allerdings schon Probleme, wenn die unglaubliche Masse an Bikern aus dem R/M-Gebiet sich auf einige wenige Strecken konzentriert. Da wäre auch interessant wie andere Interessengruppen (Waldbesitzer/Forst/Wanderer) es fänden, die Biker sozusagen zu "kanalisieren". Richtig bescheiden wäre eine Variante, wo es dann heißt, "So, da habt ihr eure Strecken und er Rest ist ab jetzt tabu". 

Ergänzend zu den bestehenden markierten Wanderwegen ein Streckennetz aufzubauen sollte Ziel des ganzen sein. Sobald ich zurück in FFM bin, werde ich mich mal bei Dir melden (@Jürgen).

Schöne Grüße,
dd


----------



## oldrizzo (22. Februar 2007)

gude,

vergesst nicht, das woffm e.v. schon seit längerem um eine legale fr/dh-strecke im taunus kämpft. daher solltet ihr euch auf jeden fall mit denen an einen tisch setzen, das wäre im interesse aller fraktionen. 

aus unserem kreis weiß ich, dass es bemühungen bezgl. ausgewiesener mtb-strecken gab, allerdings wurden diese ideen nach vorlage wieder verworfen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Februar 2007)

Onkel Jürgen schrieb:


> Wie oben schon geschrieben, bin ich seit Jahren am Naturpark Hochtaus mit einem Mtb-Wegenetz dran (das natürlich auch einen North-Shore- und Downhill-Part haben sollte). Und ich habe wirklich gute Kontakte da hin! Ggf. tut sich etwas im Rahmen der Neubesetzung des Geschäftsführer-Postens. Der neue Vorsitzende (= der neue Landrat des HG) ist ja auch eher von der jüngeren Politiker-Sorte und dem Vorhaben ggf. etwas aufgeschlossener.
> Wäre das nicht mal ein Ansatzpunkt für die DIMG IG Rhein-Taunus?


Das kommt auf die Art des Wegenetzes an. An und für sich ist die DIMB ja gegen die Einrichtung spezieller MTB-Wegenetze, da damit die Gefahr besteht, daß es nachher heißt "Ihr habt doch jetzt eure Wege, dann bleibt auch auf diesen Wegen, alles andere ist verboten!", wie das ansatzweise im Pfälzer Wald jetzt durch kommt. Unser anliegen ist es ja, dem Biker die gleichen Rechte und Möglichkeiten wie die anderen Waldnutzer sie haben, zu erhalten bzw. zugeben. Ergo ist es das Ziel, auf allen Wegen im Taunus uneingeschränkt unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme biken zu können.
Würde mich aber freuen, wenn du uns deine Idee mal konkreter vorstellen könntest, damit wir wissen, worum es geht. Vielleicht kommen wir ja zu einem gemeinsamen Standpunkt.
Bei der legalen Umsetzung von speziellen "Einrichtungen" (Northshore, etc.) helfen wir gern, wenn jemand eine vernünftige Idee hat.


----------



## Moi (22. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bei der legalen Umsetzung von speziellen "Einrichtungen" (Northshore, etc.) helfen wir gern, wenn jemand eine vernünftige Idee hat.



Was verstehst du unter vernünftige Idee genau? Willst du eine konkrete Idee für genau eine Route?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Februar 2007)

Moi schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter vernünftige Idee genau? Willst du eine konkrete Idee für genau eine Route?


Man sollte wissen was man will und in etwa auch wo. Wenn jemand kommt und irgendwo im Taunus irgendwas bauen will, dann kann man damit nicht an die Behörden gehen. Die wollen u.a. konkret hören, welche Ausmaße etwas haben soll und wo es gewünscht wird, wobei letzteres auf jeden Fall Verhandlunssache sein wird und entsprechend begründet werden muß. Außerdem muß dieser Jemand willens und in der Lage sein, seine Idee auch durchzusetzen. Wir helfen wie gesagt bei Planung und Umsetzung, aber wir sind kein Wunschbrunnen und auch kein Bauträger.


----------



## Moi (22. Februar 2007)

Braucht man um einen neuen Trail zu bauen, eine richtige Baugenehmigung und viele Pläne (wie zum Beispiel beim Bau eines Hauses)?? Das Hauptproblem wird doch bei einem Northshore Trail die Haftung sein und die Schäden, die dadurch für die Natur entstehen?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Februar 2007)

Baugenehmigung und Pläne sind eine Frage des Umfangs und der Größe der geplanten Bauwerke. Braucht man erst ab einer bestimmten Dimension. Kleine Bauwerke gehen i.d.R. als "Spielgeräte" durch. Hauptproblem ist allerdings tatsächlich die Haftungsfrage. Die Gemeinden und Grundstückseigentümer wollen die logischerweise in den seltensten Fällen übernehmen. Der einfachste Weg ist hier die Gründung eines eigenen Vereins mit entsprechendem Versicherungsschutz oder die Angliederung an einen bestehenden Verein als Sparte.


----------

